# Pictures of Poland



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Poznań*

Poznań is the administrative capital of the Greater Poland Voivodeship.










161 Cathedral









162









163 Warta River









164 Plac Wiosny Ludów (Revolutions of 1848 Square)









165 Szkolna (School Street)









166 St Mary's Magdalene Church









167









168 Old Market Square (Stary Rynek) and City Hall









169 Stary Rynek









170









171 Masztalarska Street









172 Freedom Square, Bazar Hotel









173 Raczyński Library









174 the same square









175 Długa (Long Street)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Poznań*

176 Old Brewery









177









178









179









180









181









182









183









184 Królowej Jadwigi Street









185 Fredry Street









186 Collegium Maius









187 Adam Mickiewicz University (UAM)









188 Niegolewskich Street









189 plac Ratajskiego (Ratajski Square)









190 Dąbrowskiego Street and New Theatre









I'm takeing one week break Then I'll show next cities. Enjoy


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

I can wait for new pics  Great thread


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

:banana: Yes, great thread. I'm waiting for Gdańsk!!:banana:


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Great stuff - thanks!!


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Bump, Poznan looks nice but I wanna see Gdansk too.


----------



## EjPi (May 3, 2007)

Dlaczego dostawa stanęła?


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

MarcinK said:


> I'm takeing one week break Then I'll show next cities. Enjoy


Czytać nie umieta ?


----------



## EjPi (May 3, 2007)

kamil.bukowski said:


> Czytać nie umieta ?


Aha, tak to jest jak się tylko obrazki przegląda


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Pewnie dla tego że świetne fotki  Z zachwytu można nie zauważyć innych rzeczy niż zdjęcia 

P.S. And no more talking in polish because others will not understand us


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

since Marcin is away and most of you asked for Gdansk I'll post some of my pics


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Delfin, Gdansk looks amazing I want to visit that city so badly.


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Great pics Delifn  And i can wait for new pics from MarcinK


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

WOW MarcinK you have been everywhere in Poland 
This thread is :banana2: :applause:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

wonderfull pic


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

wonderfull...


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ Thank You for all comments 
Is's time to show my pics from Gdańsk but on the next page so now I can show only this


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice!! great!! awesome city!!!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Bydgoszcz*










251 Dworcowa Street









252









253









254 Gdańska Street, Hotel Pod Orłem (Under The Eagle)









255









256 Main Post Office









257









258 Brda River









259









260









261 Theatre Square









262 Market Square









263 Court


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Bydgoszcz*

264 Venice in Bydgoszcz









265









266 Św.Trójcy Street









267









268









269









270


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Bydgoszcz*

271 Focha Street









272 Gdańska Street again









273









274









275









276









277 Cieszkowskiego Street









278









279









280 Park Kochanowskiego









next city: Lublin


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

Bydgoszcz seems a bit run down, but it still suprised me, i thought it was only commiebloks. Torun is alot nicer


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah it looks very nice actually, Poland is so surprising. But the city needs some restoration though. 

As some Dutch guy said on the HHF subforum;

"on vacation, we accidently got a lunch in Wrocław, a much nicer city as the guidebook makes you think. We throwed that guide away very soon".

Go Poland!


----------



## Zejdzek (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris1491 said:


> Szczecin only looks average compared to the other Polish cities shown. But still okay. Too bad Polish cities aren't well known, people think of it as grey detoriated cities hno:


Szczecin is absolutely stunning! Sure, much of its beauty was torn down during the war, but still it has a lot to offer I can agree that it's undercapitalized (as many of the cities in Poland), but it's going to change in a couple of years.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=508542

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444658



















































































































































































































































































































P.S. MarcinK, sorry for my offtopic, but I couldn't resist


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

szczecin was designed by the same urban planner who done Paris. So the layout and original buildings are very similar to those of the french capital


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Lublin*

^^ Szczecin is beautiful city but now it's time to show Lublin









^^ I found this map here :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454690

281 Wieniawska Street









282 Krakowskie Przedmieście Str (Kraków Suburb)









283









284 Chopin Street









285









286 Krakowskie Przedmieście









287









288


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Lublin*

289









290 ul.3 Maja (3rd May Street)









291









292









293 Krakowskie Przedmieście, farther the Old Town









294









295









296


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

297 Brama Krakowska, Kraków Gate









298 New City Hall









299 Market Square









300









301 Cathedral


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Lublin*

302 another pics from Old Town









303









304









305









306









307 Lublin Castle









308 Freedom Square (Plac Wolności)









309 Juliusz Osterwa Theatre









310 Train station









next city: Katowice, on the next page


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It's really surprise after surprise. Most Western guidebooks are only positive about some more famous cities like Gdańsk, Warszawa and Kraków. 
But there's so much more to explore.


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

Yer Lublin is actually amazing, i have never been but in october i am planning a trip to Sandomierz,Lublin, Zamosc and Kazimiez Dolny. It will be interesting.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 24, 2005)

Sadly my stay in Wrocław was way too short, just a couple of hours. I was very suprised by the city, because the first few 100 kilometers in Poland, coming from the German border at Cottbus, look very poor and the highway is made of concreteblocks which are at least 5 centimeters higher or lower placed next to each other, which doesn't make the journey very plesant. The other side of the road is already renewed though, so the way out of Poland is much better  I really love the city, worth another visit! 

Looking at your pictures, I can see there are many more beautiful cities worth a visit. Maybe my next holiday in Poland. Krakow made me sad though, not a very special place from the outside and way too many tourists. Another thing that quite surprised me was the fact how Catholic Polish people are.. In every little village they've build a new HUGE modern church. Why is that? Because if you cross the Slovakian border, there aren't any churches but beautiful old wooden ones...


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

30 pics from Katowice after one week break, I'm going to Kraków. After that I'll show another cities in Upper Silesian Industrial Region: Gliwice, Bytom, Zabrze and Chorzów (and maybe I'll go to Sosnowiec and Mysłowice when I'll be in Kraków)
Thank You for comments:cheers:


----------



## gliwiczanin (Oct 29, 2005)

Before MarcinK will be back, I post some pics from Katowice  (330.000 ppl)


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

Katowice has quite an Extensive old town dating from the 18-19th centuries. It is not unusual that on one street you will have a modern office building next to a commie block and opposite you will have 18th century town houses. Katowice is a true city of conntrast. I was born in Tychy not far away and spent most of my life in this area of the world so Go GOP


----------



## Miguel_PL (Jan 26, 2007)

RR1991 said:


> Sadly my stay in Wrocław was way too short, just a couple of hours. I was very suprised by the city, because the first few 100 kilometers in Poland, coming from the German border at Cottbus, look very poor and the highway is made of concreteblocks which are at least 5 centimeters higher or lower placed next to each other, which doesn't make the journey very plesant. The other side of the road is already renewed though, so the way out of Poland is much better  I really love the city, worth another visit!
> 
> Looking at your pictures, I can see there are many more beautiful cities worth a visit. Maybe my next holiday in Poland. Krakow made me sad though, not a very special place from the outside and way too many tourists. Another thing that quite surprised me was the fact how Catholic Polish people are.. In every little village they've build a new HUGE modern church. Why is that? Because if you cross the Slovakian border, there aren't any churches but beautiful old wooden ones...


The motorway you drove is now after rebuilding. It's like a new one. And the section of A4 from Krzyzowa to PL - D border is being built


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

It's time to show my pics from Upper Silesian Industrial Region (but on the next page )


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Let's go to the next page then


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Katowice*

^^ new page = a lot of new pics 
311 Wilhelm Szewczyk Square









312 Mickiewicza Street









313 Wyspiański Theatre









314 Młyńska Str/Pocztowa Street









315 Spodek and Silesian Insurgents Monument 









316









317 Staleksport









318 Chorzowska 50 – Office building









319









320 Gliwicka Str


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Katowice*

321 Freedom Square (Plac Wolności)









322 Żwirki I Wigury Street and Drapacz Chmur (Skyscraper, 1929-34)









323 Jagiellońska Str./Kochanowskiego Str









324 former Silesian Parliament









325









326 Kościuszki Str.









327









328 St Mary's Church and Street 









329 Monopol Hotel









330 Altus


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Katowice*

331









332 Silesian Museum, Muzeum Śląskie









333 Andrzeja Street









334









335 1st May Street









336









337 Warsaw Street









338 3rd May Street









339









340









Next cities: Gliwice, Chorzów, Bytom, Zabrze, Mysłowice, Sosnowiec, Gdynia, Sopot, ....................Enjoy


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gliwice*

about 20 km to the west from Katowice

341 Zwycięstwa Street









342









343









344









345









346









347









348









349 Old Town









350


----------



## gliwiczanin (Oct 29, 2005)

gr8!


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

mmmm Katowice needs some revitalisation urgently..


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

As is expected (and saw by myself), the Upper Silesia industrial region isn't very restored in good conditions like other cities. But it certainly has potential.


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey, that actually doesn't look too bad!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Chorzów*

7 km north-west of Katowice

351 Hutników Square









352 Wolności Street









353









354









355 Sobieskiego Street









356 Powstańców Street









357









358 City Hall









359 Post Office









360


----------



## wisza90 (Sep 26, 2005)

Marcin pełen respekt. odwalasz kawał zajebistej roboty. Swait patrzy i podziwa.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Bytom*



wisza90 said:


> Marcin pełen respekt. odwalasz kawał zajebistej roboty. Swait patrzy i podziwa.


Dzięki robie co mogę ( ale ile się za to najeździłem )

Bytom is the next city in Upper Silesian Industrial Region










361 Silesian Opera









362









363









364 Dworcowa Str









365









366 Kościuszko Square (Plac Kościuszki)









367









368









369 Market Square









370 Grunwald Square (Plac Grunwaldzki)









Next cities: 
- in Upper Silesian Industrial Region: Zabrze, Mysłowice, Sosnowiec
- Tricity (without Gdańsk) : Gdynia and Sopot
then Toruń, Lower Silesia etc


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Zabrze*

371 Theatre Square









372









373 Freedom Street









374









375









376









377









378









379 Post Office









380


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Mysłowice*

381









382









383









384 The Court









385









386 Freedom Square









387









388









389









390


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Sosnowiec*

391 Near main railway station









392









393









394









395


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Sosnowiec*

396 Małachowskiego Street









397 Modrzejewska Street









398









399









400 Piłsudskiego Street










This time that's all from Upper Silesian Industrial Region

Tricity on the next page


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Pictures from Upper Silesia without any coalmine? Can't be 

KWK Mysłowice


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*KWK Katowice*

http://images26.fotosik.pl/66/02f013b1c05c10ba.jpg


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Katowice, Silesia City Center in former mine*

http://images20.fotosik.pl/123/70096d82a593337c.jpg
http://images20.fotosik.pl/123/02f6f2491ba8376d.jpg
http://images21.fotosik.pl/73/7a378cf351a1f3b4.jpg
http://images22.fotosik.pl/47/2c05ecb732c2fea3.jpg


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

There are some pictures of Gdańsk in this thread. Now it's time to show next two cities in Tricity: Gdynia and Sopot


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Prochowice*

647









648 St John's Church









649 Market Square









650









651









652









653









654









655


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Prochowice*

it's not so beautiful without snow
656









657









658 swimming pool









659









660









Świdnica is next


----------



## Beny (Jul 13, 2007)

Great pictures. You should be rewarded by our goverment for advertising our country.  And, of course, I can't wait to see pictures from my town which should be next kay:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świdnica*












Beny said:


> You should be rewarded by our goverment for advertising our country


:rofl: great idea



Beny said:


> I can't wait to see pictures from my town


very beautiful town, I will show over 30 pics

Wałbrzyska Street









Grunwald Square


















Market Square


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świdnica*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świdnica*





































Bolesława Chrobrego Street









Jagiellońska Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

pl.Pokoju, Peace Square









Kościół Pokoju, The Church of Peace (UNESCO)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świdnica*

inside The Church of Peace, pics from http://wroclaw.hydral.com.pl (a lot of pictures of Wrocław and Lower Silesia)

http://wroclaw.hydral.com.pl/foto/14/14422.jpg

http://wroclaw.hydral.com.pl/foto/14/14423.jpg

http://wroclaw.hydral.com.pl/foto/133/133044.jpg

and my photos of the church again



























the rest from Świdnica tomorrow


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świdnica*

Pułaskiego Street


















Środkowa Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świdnica*

Cathedral


















Long Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świdnica*










water tower









Independence Avenue









next places: Wałbrzych, Wałbrzych Mountains, Szczawno-Zdrój, Książ, Lubiąż, Jelenia Góra, Szklarska Poręba, Karpacz, Karkonosze (the highest mountain range in the Sudetes), ............


----------



## mikeelrapido (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, Świdnica is really beautiful!!!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*In the neighbourhood of Wałbrzych*










First some towns and villages near Wałbrzych. Pics of the city I'll show later

Mokrzeszów, village near Wałbrzych


















Wałbrzych, coalmines closed in 1990s









Chełmiec Mountain near Wałbrzych (851m)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Krzeszów*










a complex of the former Cistercian Abbey


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

more from Krzeszów


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Głazy Krasnoludków - rocks near Krzeszów


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świebodzice*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Świebodzice*





































Książ is next, then Wałbrzych, Wałbrzych Mountains and Szczawno - Zdrój


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's start Wałbrzych



















Biały Kamień district


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wałbrzych - Książ (horse-breeding farm)*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Książ Castle*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wałbrzych*





















Grunwald Square


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wałbrzych*




























Market Square


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Those buildings look so beautiful I want to visit Poland so bad now.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ Poland invites You

*Wałbrzych*










Moniuszki Street


















Julian Tuwim Square


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wałbrzych - Podgórze*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wałbrzych Mountains, Góry Wałbrzyskie*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wałbrzych Mountains, Góry Wałbrzyskie*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Szczawno Zdrój, a health resort near Wałbrzych*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Szczawno Zdrój, a health resort near Wałbrzych*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Szczawno-Zdrój*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wałbrzych - view from Wałbrzych Mountains*


----------



## Motyv (Mar 29, 2007)

You made a great job  congratulations for all beautiful pics :cheers: 
but especially for shots from my lovely Tricity :banana: 

The photographs from Gdańsk, Sopot and Gdynia show the real atmosphere of those cities 

3CITY INVITES EVERYBODY!!!​


----------



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

I Loooooooooooove Poland ! I go there every summer. Near Katowice.

I love the most Warsaw, because there is an enormous boom and developpement, and the city is more and more beautiful ever year.

I love Gdansk too, beacuse it's a different architecture than the other polish cities.


Krakow is awesome, and the more authentic.

I love Wroclaw, beacuse it's the most clean city in Poland, and with probably the best standard of living in Poland.

And i Love small cities like, Zakopane and Sopot, they are just incredible places in the world, i would go there every year, because it's so beautiful.


----------



## DurczokFAN (Jun 19, 2007)

Some photos of Warsaw


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

"I love Wroclaw, beacuse it's the most clean city in Poland, and with probably the best standard of living in Poland"

Polls say different. The best life standard, and the most satisfied citizens are in Gdynia (3city), and Rybnik (Upper Silesia). Wrocław downtown looks good and - most of all - the city got superb PR, but with expensive estates and massive t-jams it's not so comfy.


----------



## ...?... (Jul 8, 2007)

More pictures from Łódź, please


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

...?... said:


> More pictures from Łódź, please


I've got some new pics from Boat City (You can find this in my polish thread with pictures of Łódź but I haven't upload all of them yet) First rest pics from Lower Silesia, then Kołobrzeg, Świnoujście, Bielsko Biała and then I'll show some pics from the biggest cities on this thread. I can start another thread with Łódź when I will prepare those photos
Next place: Lubiąż, then Kłodzko and Kudowa Zdr.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Lubiąż*

location:
http://www.lubiaz.republika.pl/fotki/mapka2.jpg

Lubiąż (german Leubus) a small village with a large complex of the former Cistercian Abbey, one of the largest in the world - 330 000 m3

from Wikipedia:









and some pics from another page (i found on thread about Lubiąż: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115472)

























before war


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Lubiąż*

Now my pictures I live only 10 km from this place. It's really huge, I can see this building from my town and it's not well known even in Poland























































Church near the abbey. Unfortunately big part of the abbey looks like this.


















Oder River in Lubiąż




































The next place: Kłodzko


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Karpacz*

Vang stave church (Świątynia Wang), transferred from Vang in Norway


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Karpacz*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Karpacz*














































Biały Jar Hotel after renovation


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

pictures from Karkonosze - last part














































































































Kołobrzeg will be next, then Świnoujście and Międzyzdroje and after that I'll show other pictures from the largest cities


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

MarcinK said:


>


Amazing photo :bow:

I wish I had such a view from my window :yes:



MarcinK said:


> Kołobrzeg will be next, then Świnoujście and Międzyzdroje and after that *I'll show other pictures from the largest cities*


Taken in 2008?? banana


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

MasEl said:


> Taken in 2008??


2007 and 2008

but then I'll show next pics from another places - 2008 this time (first I have to go there)


----------



## mikeleg (Feb 8, 2005)

Wonderful pics, gratz!

30,348 views! Great!


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Great thread  Now I waiting for pics from the largest Polish cities


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice pics

what's the story behind the church from norway popping up in poland?


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

mikeleg said:


> Wonderful pics, gratz!
> 
> 30,348 views! Great!


30 632 today



kamil.bukowski said:


> Great thread  Now I waiting for pics from the largest Polish cities


Some pics I'll choose from my polish threads but I'll try to show some new pics too



fettekatz said:


> nice pics
> 
> what's the story behind the church from norway popping up in poland?


In english and german I found only in Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vang_stave_church

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirche_Wang

and here:
http://www.wang.com.pl


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

MarcinK said:


> 30 632 today
> 
> 
> In english and german I found only in Wikipedia:
> ...


interesting story :yes:


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

Poland is a great country, I was just came back from there the 7th of this month and I want to come back again. This time I only went to Poznan, I hope to see more cities next times


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kołobrzeg*




















Cathedral










New Old Town


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kołobrzeg*

Giełdowa Street




































Town Hall









Emilii Gierczak Street

















Kanał Drzewny


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kołobrzeg*

Łopuskiego Street


















new buildings in suburbs


















Katedralna Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kołobrzeg*

Post Office



















Brine in Salt Island









Parsęta River









Portowa Street













































Cicha Street


















Morska Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kołobrzeg*









































































Rodziewiczówny Street









Rafińskiego Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kołobrzeg*

Morskie Oko


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kołobrzeg*

construction boom









































































Świnoujście will be next


----------



## _tomakow_ (Dec 18, 2007)

big thx for photos of Kołobrzeg :cheers:
it`s city with huge potential & that`s not so difficult to notice 
i remember time there was only empty area without any good ideas of building and today i`m really proud of my birthcity


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw by Taipei Walker*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481999









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics folks :cheers:


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

*Warsaw*








by QSQS









by Bela









by Sławek









by Sławek









by Sławek








by Sławek









by Sławek









by Sławek









by Sławek









by Sławek









by Sławek


----------



## sądeczanin_pol (Mar 11, 2008)

Great photos, we are waiting for next


----------



## sądeczanin_pol (Mar 11, 2008)

del


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*

Thanks for comments 

Information for all members who want to show anything in this thread. The only way is a Private Message 









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Luxis said:


>


Amazing night shot :drool: :rock:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

This photo is great, there will be more night shots and panorams from Warsaw on the next page


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker









by Taipei Walker


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

You have many greatest places in Poland  :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw by sky's_the_limit*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596257









by sky's_the_limit









by sky's_the_limit


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by sky's_the_limit 









by sky's_the_limit 

There are a lot of big photos on this page so only 2 pics per one post


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

*Polska!*

Wow, those pictures are cool! Polska! lol


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

always stunning when i see this poland pics.. man..


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by sky's_the_limit 









by sky's_the_limit


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw by moozg666*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=509675









by moozg666









by moozg666









by moozg666

Hotel Polonia, Jerozolimskie Avenue 








by moozg666

Karowa Street near Bristol Hotel








by moozg666


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by moozg666









by moozg666









by moozg666









by moozg666









by moozg666


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful pictures! But please, anyone posting pictures here - please add a short description. Without description is like looking at postcards....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing ^^


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

Since page 18 this thread should be called "Pictures of Warsaw" 

If not... so let's go with Poznan for example 

Awesome photos by *mcl*:



mcl said:


>





mcl said:


>





mcl said:


>


Also pictures by *Iwona*. She is famous because of the fact, that she's doing her photos only early morning - abuot 5 am.



iwona said:


>





iwona said:


>





iwona said:


>


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

Old brewery if You ask me is surely one of the greatest structures in Europe, simply splendid I love it.

edit: gr8 photos btw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

There will be a few pages with Poznań too but after Kraków (since next page), Łódź and Wrocław. This page is for Warsaw only, I'll continue this thread when I'll be back because today I'm leaving again

Please read the first post of this thread and send me PM before posting pics here.



elnina said:


> Beautiful, beautiful pictures! But please, anyone posting pictures here - please add a short description. Without description is like looking at postcards....


OK, I'll think about this


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

wow Amazzzing..i've saved lots of photos my pc kay:


----------



## pangufer (Jan 12, 2008)

simly great thanks for posting them


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

uA_TAGA said:


> wow Amazzzing..i've saved lots of photos my pc kay:


Me too :yes:


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Thank you!!!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for a lot of comments Last part with pics of Warsaw

*Warsaw by DocentX*

one of his threads:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470188

Saint Anne's Church, Krakowskie Przedmieście Street (part of the Royal Route)










by DocentX









by DocentX

Śródmieście Południowe District:








by DocentX









by DocentX


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by DocentX

plac Konstytucji








by DocentX









by DocentX

Praga district








by DocentX









by DocentX


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw*









by DocentX









by DocentX

Old Town (completely destroyed during World War II)








by DocentX

barbican








by DocentX









by DocentX









by DocentX

Marszałkowska Street








by DocentX


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

As always MarcinK - thanks you for your work. 


Wonderful!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics Marcink


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Warsaw by deschain*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421883


2 pics from Śródmieście Północne district









by deschain









by deschain

Union of Lublin Square, Śródmieście Południowe district








by deschain

Łazienki Park








by deschain

And that's all from Warsaw this time


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

I have to move to next page so I'll show my pics from Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*[Kraków] Renowacje zabytków II *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538088


Lets see some renovations, Kraków is changing 









by Wujek Samo Zło









by Wujek Samo Zło









by Wujek Samo Zło









by Wujek Samo Zło


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kraków*









by Wujek Samo Zło









by Wujek Samo Zło









by Wujek Samo Zło









by Wujek Samo Zło


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kraków*

Starowiślna Street








by behemot









by behemot









by Zboro









by Zboro


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

good job Marcin! great thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics of Krakow


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, Łódź on the next page 

Another renovations in Kraków:

Grodzka Street








by marceel









by marceel

Stolarska Street








by marceel









by Spencer









by Spencer









by adritt


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kraków*

Photos from threads about investments in Kraków










by Scarlock









by krzysiek_80









by krzysiek_80









by kmotrzak


----------



## Alcane (Sep 23, 2008)

wonderful pics i love it !!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kraków*

next investments









by oralB









by oralB









by adamus









by adamus


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

by adamus









by adamus









by adamus









by adamus


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kraków*









by krzysiek_80









by BARTzZABŁOCIA









by BARTzZABŁOCIA









by Byrt_krk









by adritt


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kraków pics from polish "Rate A Building" section*

Willa Emaus









by terracasa.pl









by terracasa.pl









by terracasa.pl


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Manggha, Museum of Japanese Art and Technology









by ingarden-ewy.com.pl









by ingarden-ewy.com.pl









by ingarden-ewy.com.pl

Manggha and Wawel








by ingarden-ewy.com.pl


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Next pics from polish "Rate A Building" section

Radio RMF FM, Alwernia near Kraków









by moonstudio.com.pl









by moonstudio.com.pl









by moonstudio.com.pl









by sztuka-architektury.pl


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MarcinK said:


> Manggha, Museum of Japanese Art and Technology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice :cheers: has unique architecture, very modern


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

I need a new page again so there will be my pics from Kraków


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Kraków*


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

And the last one



















That's all from Kraków


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź*

Next thread - "Panoramy"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=366724









by stefbra









by dawidny









pan tomas









by mari00









by lenin


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Z.Kotecki









Z.Kotecki









Z.Kotecki









Z.Kotecki


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

next big thread about Łódź:

*[Łódź] Ziemia Obiecana*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534640

factories:









by dawidny









by dawidny









by dawidny









by dawidny

Biała Fabryka, White Factory








by dawidny

Wólczańska Street








by dawidny


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź*

Księży Młyn, well known place near former Scheibler's Factory








by dawidny









by dawidny









by dawidny









by dawidny

Muzeum Sztuki Współczesnej, Museum of Modern Art








by dawidny









by dawidny

Gdańska Street








by dawidny


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź*

Jaracza Street









by dawidny









by dawidny


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Monnari (office building)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378026&page=18









by fabrykancka.pl









by Wojtas_88









by Wojtas_88









kuniokun









by mse112


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź*

Thread about renovations:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=194112&page=117










by MiBac









by MiBac









by MiBac









by MiBac


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź - renovations*









by 19przemek91










by zasina









by zasina









by zasina


----------



## dawidny (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you for posting photos from Łódź. Good job. Put some photos of Piotrkowska Street b&w and manufaktura at christmas from [Łódź]Ziemia Obiecana. If you can help to you with putting here links just say or just do your best with searching the best photos of Łódź.

Do your best


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

I have to finish this city and start the next one 










by zasina









by zasina









by zasina









by zasina


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź - renovations*









by zasina

Piotrkowska Street








by mosaicon.pl









by mosaicon.pl









by mosaicon.pl


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MarcinK said:


> Next thread - "Panoramy"


Nice skylines


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź - renovations*

Savoy Hotel








by mosaicon.pl









by mosaicon.pl


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź*

Renovation of palace in Pomorska Street
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568741&page=4

Before renovation by me









and now 









MiBac









MiBac

:cheers:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź by ww lodz (Allinclusive) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=731090

Moniuszki Street








by ww lodz

Piotrkowska Street








by ww lodz









by ww lodz









by ww lodz









by ww lodz


There will be more pics from Łódź

Please don't post any photos without PM


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

I need next page so there will be my photos again, this time from Łódź 

Piotrkowska Street


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Poznański's Palace









Manufaktura


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Łódź*



















Cathedral


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Księży Młyn









Zielona Street









That's all from Łódź


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*[Wrocław] Panoramy*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=295040









by wroclaw.hydral.com.pl









by wroclaw.hydral.com.pl

Wrocław with Ślęża Mountain and Sudetes








by wroclaw.hydral.com.pl









by wroclaw.hydral.com.pl









by wroclaw.hydral.com.pl


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław*









by martouf









by IVN









by IVN


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice aerial pics, Wroclaw looks very good from above. 
cheers mate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MarcinK said:


> by wroclaw.hydral.com.pl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

I found two churches in one (we are still in "[Wrocław] Panoramy" thread)









by wroclaw.hydral.com.pl


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic... 
Actually is one church, right?


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

There are two churches on this picture - St John's Cathedral:
http://wroclaw.hydral.com.pl/000041,obiekt.html

and St Cross Church
http://wroclaw.hydral.com.pl/000136,obiekt.html

next pics 








by IVN









by IVN


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław*

views from Ołbin district








by kogut_1









by kogut_1

views from Grabiszyńska Street








by capo_di_tutti_capi









by capo_di_tutti_capi


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

ZOO








by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław*

Powstańców Śląskich Square








by wro/wa/claw

Piłsudskiego Street








by wro/wa/claw

Świdnicka Street








by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw

Skłodowskiej-Curie Street








by wro/wa/claw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Skłodowskiej-Curie Street again








by wro/wa/claw

Polytechnic








by wro/wa/claw










by wro/wa/claw

Plac Grunwaldzki (Grunwald Square) with Rondo Reagana (Ronald Reagan Roundabout)








by wro/wa/claw

Ostrów Tumski (district near Cathedral) 








by wro/wa/claw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław*

old gas house, Tarnogaj District








by wro/wa/claw

Karłowice District, St Anthony's Church








by wro/wa/claw

Podwale Street








by wro/wa/claw

Wrocław Uniwersity Library, Kazimierza Wielkiego Street








by wro/wa/claw


----------



## moguai (Sep 27, 2008)

Grunwaldzki Square looks great now:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MarcinK said:


> Plac Grunwaldzki (Grunwald Square) with Rondo Reagana (Ronald Reagan Roundabout)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pic  you can see almost all the city


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław*









by wro/wa/claw

Grunwaldzki Bridge








by wro/wa/claw

Tumski Bridge








by wro/wa/claw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

There are a lot of bridges in Wrocław








by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław*

More bridges 








by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw









by wro/wa/claw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław*









by Jagoda









by fiordiligi









by fiordiligi

There will be more pics from Wrocław

Please don't post any photos without PM


----------



## Jagoda (Dec 26, 2007)

Amazing pictures !! ;]  Beautiful City ;]


----------



## moguai (Sep 27, 2008)

first photo from december 29 is just charming, I love it!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław*

Pics by *WKSlaskWroclaw*, I've got them from private message, each member can put here some pics from current cities (there's only one condition - PM)

more photos:
http://s555.photobucket.com/albums/jj458/magnum71/











by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw









by WKSlaskWroclaw


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Next thread about Wrocław

[Wrocław] Zdjęcia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763322










by Jagoda









by Jagoda









by Jagoda









by Jagoda


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Now something from threads about investments in Wrocław

Renoma - big department store after renovation and extension
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222402&page=68









by corckie









by corckie









by horyzontXXIw


----------



## Shatan (Jan 12, 2009)

świetny temat


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław by el_barto*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788072

Ostrów Tumski district again









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

You can use more my photos if you only want to  No problem I know there's Poznan now but nobody knows what the future holds  So please feel free to use them


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

by WKSlaskWroclaw

Gorgeous photo ^^ Very charming


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

el_barto said:


> You can use more my photos if you only want to  No problem I know there's Poznan now but nobody knows what the future holds  So please feel free to use them


no problem
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=814072









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto










by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto









by el_barto

Poznań on the next page


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Wrocław - Japanese garden*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=788510









by Conrado









by Conrado









by Jagoda









by Conrado









by Conrado









by Conrado


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

With snow is more beautiful


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

I prefer summer to winter however if the city looks beautiful all the time it means that it is truly beautiful


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to look at all your photos of Poland yet but from what I've seen so far they're excellent!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Luv that Japanese garden!!  :banana:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, there will be fewer pics - I can't show anything from Fotosik.pl (transfer limited)

*Wroclaw by Rafis*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476518









by Rafis









by Rafis









by Rafis










by Rafis


----------



## alanna08 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ducks on snow is really so beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Japanese gardens are great :cheers:


----------



## el_barto (Aug 21, 2008)

You should see it in real life


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Time to continue after a long break

Last pics from Wrocław by me

Lelewela Street



















Jedności Narodowej Street









Market Square









Ruska Street









Podwale Street









There's a new interesting thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828782









by fochman









by fochman









by fochman









by fochman









by fochman









by fochman









by fochman









by fochman









by fochman


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Ok, so now time for Kielce, 200 thousand city between Krakow and Warsaw. 

Kielce is a city in central Poland with 202,609 inhabitants (2006). It is also the capital city of the Świętokrzyskie Voivodeship (Holy Cross Voivodeship). The city is located in the middle of the Świętokrzyskie Mountains (Holy Cross Mountains), at the banks of Silnica river, in northern part of the historical Polish province of Lesser Poland. Once an important centre of limestone mining, Kielce is now a centre of trade and commerce, there are almost 60 thousand students in Kielce.


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Cathedral in Kielce:


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Cathedral:


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Krakow Bishop's Palace and Italian Garden:


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Technical University in Kielce:


































Budykni dydaktyczne PŚk:


----------



## heniek79 (Jul 2, 2007)

Świetny dobór zdjęć, nareszcie wszyscy zobaczą słynną stołówkę studencką, budkę trafo, trzepak i śmietnik, w który to zamienia się ten wątek.


----------



## Michał78 (May 1, 2007)

Może jednak zostawmy ten wątek Marcinowi który go świetnie prowadzi i przynajmniej dobiera bardzo dobre zdjęcia. Tyle się napracował a ktos wrzuci same bloczyska z Kielc. Brawo MSz2 :/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics from Poland towns, cities again; the place in that photo of yours, in what altitude located?


>


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

^^^^. Altitude is about 250.00 meter above sea level.


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Next photos of Cracow Bishops Palace and the Cathedral:






































[/QUOTE]


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Sant Wojciech church:



msz2 said:


>


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

[URL=http://img268.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img4600.jpg]


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

*ul. Sienkiewicza:*


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Alley of famous people:


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Kielce football stadium:
















































































[/QUOTE]





haxman said:


>













http://www.sports.pl/g/ArtykulyFotografie.Fotografia.aspx/0/0/przegladsportowy/1236750940400.jpg[/IMG]

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Two night photos:

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

widok od strony parku:

















































































































































































































































































































































dawna kanonia Tumlin:


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Parade of historic armies: 05.05.2007r.:








































































































































http://www.sienkiewicza.pl/wiadomosci.php?subaction=showfull&id=1178361611&ucat=3


----------



## _tomakow_ (Dec 18, 2007)

I`m really surprised that Kielce is so beautiful city! Great pics!


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

What a killer bomb attack by msz2!
Despite some nice pics posted, I hope that's it.
Too much of a good thing isn't a good thing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those festival pics above are nice


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

beautiful country


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Had no idea Kielce was such an amazing city. The stadium looks like the one they're building for Legia in Warsaw. I guess it wasn't big enough for UEFA? Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Please post more photos about Poland


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Seminary in Kielce:



























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings are really very nice architecturally  i like them


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

to jest wątek o Polsce, nie Kielcach


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

ww_lodz said:


> to jest wątek o Polsce, nie Kielcach


English please.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautifull Poland.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

msz, ja nie mówić in englisz


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

msz2 said:


> Will thread continiue?


Of course, I was quite occupied with another threads in polish huge subforum.

Tomorrow I'll post something from Gdynia.

Intolerable delay


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Another thread with pictures from Tricity

*Gdynia by Tygrys*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747884

Court








by Tygrys

Post Office








by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gdynia*









by Tygrys










by Tygrys










by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

by Tygrys










by Tygrys










by Tygrys










by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Polish Navy Museum








by Tygrys

Museum of City of Gdynia








by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gdynia*

Świętojańska Street








by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gdynia*









by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

by Tygrys

Orłowo district








by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

by Tygrys









by Tygrys










by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gdynia Orłowo*









by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a question for you, MarcinK. You seem to be well informed when it comes to Polish cities, so can you tell me if the renovation of the Rynek Glowny and Sukiennice in Krakow will continue through the summer? I'm planning to go there with my girlfriend this June or July, so I don't want the focal point of that magical city to look like a construction site when we are there. Any input from you would be appreciated. By the way, thank you for you diligent work on this forum, I really enjoy all your pics!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great photos. I particularly like this last set btw. Peaceful,,


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Marbur66 said:


> I have a question for you, MarcinK. You seem to be well informed when it comes to Polish cities, so can you tell me if the renovation of the Rynek Glowny and Sukiennice in Krakow will continue through the summer?


Sukiennice Museum will be reopen probably in autumn, the rest will be finished in summer (probably).

Renovation of Rynek Głowny (surface) finished a few years ago.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gdynia*

Sea Towers










by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

by Tygrys

Storm in Gdynia, 2009








by Tygrys









by Tygrys


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Amazing modernistic buildings!


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

Polish President Dead: Lech Kaczynski Dies In Russia Plane Crash, 132 Dead 


My deepest condolences to the family and friends of those lost and to the country and to all the people of Poland.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

^^terrifying catastrophehno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106869


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Next pics on the next page.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Tricity by thomas_zul*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1082653

Port of Gdynia:









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gdynia*

Kamienna Góra district (Views from Kamienne Góra).









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

More from Kamienna Góra









by thomas_zul

Sea Towers








by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

MarcinK said:


> *Tricity by thomas_zul*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1082653
> 
> Port of Gdynia:
> ...



These are nice actually, where are they?


----------



## Ryszardus (Mar 18, 2010)

Nie wiem dlaczego nie moge dodac zdjecia.
Prosze o pomoc.
PLEASE !


----------



## Macius (Sep 8, 2005)

^^hno:
Jak masz jakiś kłopot to poszukaj odpowiedzi na polskim forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313015
a nie zaśmiecaj międzynarodowego


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Wonderful that railway picture...
very beautiful simplicity!!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Zdjęcia znalezione w necie można dodawać do tego wątku po konsultacjach na PM, kolejność musi być, bo teraz leci Trójmiasto. Jeśli ktoś chce dać coś ważnego typu powódź itd można wygospodarować miejsce między prezentacją dwóch wątków, jeśli zdjęcia jakiegoś miasta trzeba poczekać na zakończenie Trójmiasta. Dlatego prośba o PM-ki.

Swoje zdjęcia na międzynarodowym można wrzucać tylko w dziale Urban Showcase, najlepiej zakładając nowy wątek 

Next pics from Gdynia.









by thomas_zul










by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Śródmieście District








by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Gdynia*









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul

Wendy Street








by thomas_zul









by thomas_zul


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Never been to Gydnia, but it looks like a Baltic South Beach (Miami) with all the Art Moderne architecture. But I think SB Miami is mostly Art Deco. Beaches will be very full in another few weeks.


----------



## giorgisLimassol (Oct 8, 2009)

wow!great photos from poland!!!
looking forward to coming there...


----------



## P.mortimer (Nov 2, 2010)

~Warsaw is an amazing city, lots of change all around, skyscrappers being built left and right. Love the skyline and the history, a city like no other. GOD BLESS!!!
:horse:


----------



## P.mortimer (Nov 2, 2010)

~Warsaw looks awsome, sure has changed alot in the past seven years. Skyscrappers being built left and right, shows Poland's econamic developtment. Great pictures, thanks a lot. GOD BLESS!!!
:storm:


----------



## P.mortimer (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, you are really doing a great job with all the pictures! Nice to see change and construction boom. Q: Where are you getting these pics are you taking them? Thanks a lot may GOD BLESS!!!
:horse:


----------



## P.mortimer (Nov 2, 2010)

AWSOME!!!:horse:


----------



## drawabeats (Nov 23, 2014)

EXTRA


----------



## drawabeats (Nov 23, 2014)

!!!!!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qrEjeC]Warsaw by LBSphotography, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


>





Kampflamm said:


>



All posted by German user Kampflamm at: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143846212#post143846212


----------

